# What the fuck is up in yorkshire ?



## big footed fred (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.sheffieldtoday.net/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=58&ArticleID=1696086

No comment except "fucking bastards".


----------



## boha (Aug 16, 2006)

fucking shocking  

we had something similar up here a year or two ago (1/2 a mile from my house), where a gay couple were driven out of their home by the locals because they didn't approve of two women living together.

same sort of people who stand outside courts screaming abuse.

think it's britain in general really, not just yorkshire


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't think you can blame Yorkshire for it.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 16, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> think it's britain in general really, not just yorkshire



innit

More scum here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/4795003.stm


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> innit
> 
> More scum here:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/4795003.stm



That could have been an accident though.

But yeah, the story in the OP (and this one if it is actually racially motivated) is shocking.


----------



## FruitandNut (Aug 21, 2006)

As we say here in Yorkie land: "There's nowt queerer than folk, other than me and thee, and even thee's suspect"


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 26, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> http://www.sheffieldtoday.net/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=58&ArticleID=1696086
> 
> No comment except "fucking bastards".



Apparently some people in Barnsley the other week thought it would be funny to dump a pig's head outside the local mosque.........


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 26, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Apparently some people in Barnsley the other week thought it would be funny to dump a pig's head outside the local mosque.........



Missed that one - got a link ?


----------



## longdog (Aug 26, 2006)

Four year old boy battered with brick near Hull


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 26, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Four year old boy battered with brick near Hull



Just seen it - fucking hell


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 30, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Missed that one - got a link ?



No, several people I know who live in Tarn mentioned it to me but I don't live in Barnsley and don't read Barnsley papers. Soz


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 30, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> No, several people I know who live in Tarn mentioned it to me but I don't live in Barnsley and don't read Barnsley papers. Soz



Thanks for trying.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 30, 2006)

Absolute, fucking scumbags is all I can say to them. Fucking mob mentality, steered by some vindictive bastards with a grudge.


----------



## soulman (Aug 30, 2006)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> As we say here in Yorkie land: "There's nowt queerer than folk, other than me and thee, and even thee's suspect"



There's a similar saying saying in Liverpool, very similar...

''All the world's queer - save thee and me, and even thee's a little queer...''


----------

